# Got my yak ... finally



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

A few pics of my new yak on the new rack. 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2541&cat=500

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2542&cat=500

Sunset w/ NTKG
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2544&cat=500

A big thanks to Shooter for buildin' a sweet arse rack for me. Another big thanks to Neil for showin' me the ropes of yak fishin'. 

Thanks, fellas. You guys are the best.

Shooter, Cdog was right. You sure do smell bad once you get all hot and sweaty.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice ride! welcome to the dark side.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Looks nice*

Really nice. Good luck with it.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I want one  But I need to live a little closer to the water before I can justify dropping the $$$$ Very nice though......sweet rack too.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*nice yak*

That's I nice one. I like the prowler they seem to be good for fishin'


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

fisherkid said:


> That's I nice one. I like the prowler they seem to be good for fishin'


Thanks, Kid. 

Your Hobie Kona is awsome.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice rack!  

How yah like the Prowler so far? It's a great yak, yer gonna have a blast in that thing.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*How long is the Yak?*

Hi, Newsjeff,

I like to ask how long is your Yak?

Thanks.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

222222 said:


> Hi, Newsjeff,
> 
> I like to ask how long is your Yak?
> 
> Thanks.


It's 13'4".


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

222222 said:


> Hi, Newsjeff,
> 
> I like to ask how long is your Yak?
> 
> Thanks.


By the way, it took every ounce of self-control I had not to put a joke in there.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*How long is too long for a car?*

Hi, Newsjeff:

A clerk at the canoe shop told me he can install a rack for me on top of my small 2006 Toyota Corrolla then I can put a 16 foot-long canoe on the top.

Do you think that's even possible? (since Corrolla is a small car.)

Thanks.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, it can be done. 

It might look a little silly. But if you have thick skin who cares, right?

Here's an pic of NS4D's setup. 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2582&cat=500

Note his fancy girl's bike, too.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I believe paddleva.com had a picture of a T160i strapped to a Geo... I think a 16ft. canoe would be fine on your car. I carry my Prowler 13 on a Camry and have no issues, and that's using foam blocks, straps, and front/rear tethers. I have had no issues with it, and can load it up in about 5mins. by myself


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

*!*

I carry my 14 1/2' X-Factor on a Suzuki Swift, which is the same as a Geo Metro. I have had my X-Factor and a Heritage Sea Dart on it the same time. I had no problems with it at all. Very stable ride. I t was 1000 times better than I thought it was going to be. I rebuilt the engine, and this old car goes up and down the coast, and is cheap on gas.

BM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Well, it can be done.
> 
> It might look a little silly. But if you have thick skin who cares, right?
> 
> ...



that's funny...NJ...you and I know, my Titan beater would swallow your F150...and then follow up with that yak, for dessert.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> that's funny...NJ...you and I know, my Titan beater would swallow your F150...and then follow up with that yak, for dessert.


I'll remember that the next time I see ya stuck ... .


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Finally got my yak rigged up. Still a few more things to do. 

I put two Ram Tubes behind the seat, a Ram flush mount holder up front, a depthfinder in the upper cup holder, battery box for the finder in the hatch, an anchor trolley and a bait tube and a compass (that I don't like too much). Here's a few pics. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2609

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2610

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2611&cat=500

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2612&cat=500

And a decent speck in the Lynnhaven Monday morning. 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2613&cat=500


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jeff, I like th ram tubes. Will call ya with some questions. Nice spec BTW.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

I want one of those!!!!!!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*nice yak*

whats the purpose of having the rod holder up front by the seat. many more questions just don't feel like wording them now. Nice trout


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

fisherkid said:


> whats the purpose of having the rod holder up front by the seat. many more questions just don't feel like wording them now. Nice trout


 FK, I guess there would be several reasons for having a rod holder up front between my legs (jokes withheld ).
You saw the pic of the trout. Not only did that rod holder allow me to take the pic, but it also gave me a place to keep the rod while I took the fish off the hook. 
That would be the same place I put the rod when I change lures, put on fresh bait, fresh plastic, ect.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*okay*




Newsjeff said:


> FK, I guess there would be several reasons for having a rod holder up front between my legs (jokes withheld ).
> You saw the pic of the trout. Not only did that rod holder allow me to take the pic, but it also gave me a place to keep the rod while I took the fish off the hook.
> That would be the same place I put the rod when I change lures, put on fresh bait, fresh plastic, ect.


now I'll have to put a mount there. do you paddle with it up there or does it go in the back? I'm just about to post a thread about rod holders and you may be able to answer my Q?'s there.
Thanks fisherkid


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> Thanks,
> fisherkid


edit for mistake sounding like I was thanking myself


----------

